

iPhone 4S outselling iPhone 5 - dot
http://bgr.com/2012/12/14/iphone-5-sales-iphone-4s/

======
eggbrain
This entire article is garbage.

\- It talks about "investors starting to panic" about Apple's future. The
linked article has no such wording, nor does the USA Today articles that I
saw.

\- The title makes it seem like the iPhone 5 sales have been outperformed by
iPhone 4S sales... No where in the article does it claim that, unless you mean
the analyst that says "'Some of our Chinese sources do not expect the iPhone 5
to do as well as the iPhone 4S,' Millunovich wrote."

------
jpdoctor
The maps fiasco makes it clear that Apple is at a crossroads: They can

1\. Open up the platform, or

2\. Go down the _same_ road that they went down in the 80s/90s, handing the
bulk of the business over to an open platform.

I know which way I'm betting this turns out.

~~~
bradshaw1965
All roads lead to open by way of a maps fiasco? I can't even begin to diagram
your thought process.

~~~
jpdoctor
> _All roads lead to open by way of a maps fiasco?_

Where did I say/imply "All roads lead to open"? I can't even begin to diagram
your method of reading comprehension.

~~~
bradshaw1965
> 1\. Open up the platform, or 2\. Go down the same road that they went down
> in the 80s/90s, handing the bulk of the business over to an open platform. >

You gave two options at a crossroads as a result of a maps fiasco, both
options end up with the "open" solution winning. My reading comprehension is
fine, your arguments are faulty.

~~~
jpdoctor
> _both options end up with the "open" solution winning._

I see you've changed from "all roads lead to open", so it's a start. Keep
going.

Edit: On second thought, don't. This thread doesn't have a lot going for it,
I'm out.

------
josephlord
Not very long ago stock of the iPhone 5 wasn't always available. My wife would
have waited a couple of weeks for her replacement work phone if she waited for
the 5. Other people may have changed their choice based on availability.

The iPhone 5 is a better phone and in my view better value because it might
have a longer useful (kept up to date with the latest OS) life. Having said
that the 4S is still a very good phone and I have no intention of replacing
mine anytime soon.

------
ignostic
I love how these articles totally ignore dates. A June 5s launch would mean
the 5 has about 80% of the time to sell as the top iPhone compared to the 4s.
I wouldn't be surprised if they don't sell as many of the 5.

There may be something to be said for the new iPhone having no new must-have
features, but that's not unique to Apple.

------
zyb09
oh damn I hope smartphones aren't reaching a peak already in general. Because
to be honest every new generation now suffers from diminished returns, and for
someone who likes to keeps his money together and still has an iPhone 4 for
instance, there's really no good reason to buy a new phone yet. And after
we've all been all profiting from the exploding market in the last years. But
then again there's so much potentially crazy stuff coming, like good 3D
displays and tactile feedback touchscreen. Should keep the boat afloat for a
while.

------
dasil003
Ugh, I made the mistake of scrolling into the comments. As much as I love my
tech, it's horrifying to see the ignorant vitriol which people spew out of
personal allegiance to _brands_.

------
mtgx
When faced with 3 pricing choices, it seems consumers will choose the one in
the middle. And it could also be a case of "overshooting" most consumers -
i.e. most Apple customers are starting to think iPhone 4S level of hardware is
"good enough".

This could mean that if Apple continues the current strategy, of making the
"best" smartphones, they risk being relegated to under 10% market share again,
as the smartphone market grows. Actually, they already are only at under 15%
globally, and they've never really passed 18%.

~~~
mgkimsal
Probably some hesitation over the lightning connector is holding back some
people upgrading to 5 instead opting for the 4s - it's cheaper, better than
their 3 or 3gs, and existing accessories will still work.

------
programminggeek
4S was basically the best phone on the market until the 5 came out. 5 comes
out and is the best phone on the market and now the 4S is cheaper and the 4 is
"free" on many carriers.

For many people the 4S and 4 are beyond "good enough" and would save $100 by
buying the 4S instead of the 5.

That being said, cheaper products tend to sell in higher volumes. How is this
news?

------
sinnerswing
My opinion, Apple's stock is being manipulated by traders and hedge funds.
Spread bad news about a company, buy the stock at a lower price, wait for the
Quarterly earnings, watch the stock price sky rocket.

~~~
jpdoctor
> _Apple's stock is being manipulated by traders and hedge funds._

AAPL has 20M shares traded daily, each at $500/sh for a total of $10B traded
daily. When trading down for 2 weeks = 10 trading days, it's a total of $100B.

So how exactly is the stock "being manipulated by traders and hedge funds"?

~~~
sinnerswing
What is the point of your reply?

"Spread bad news about a company, buy the stock at a lower price, wait for the
Quarterly earnings, watch the stock price sky rocket."

buy low, sell high. what is so difficult to understand?

